# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Eva Longaria

## chec2k



----------


## Bryan

absolutley stunning specimen,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

She's pretty! Reminds me of one of my dad's cousins wife...

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

who is she

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

She comes in Desperate Housewives I think...

----------


## kirsty_g

great pics

----------


## Trinity

She plays Gabrielle, the ex model married to the sexist crim. She was the only 'housewife' not to be nominated for an emmy.  They were all just jealous if you ask me!

----------

